# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  NEU ! Der C-String
Klein, kleiner, am kleinsten: Der C-String verdeckt wirklich nur noch das Nötigste.






Neuerdings trägt Frau den C-String – eine Art Slip-Clip, der nur die allernötigsten Stellen bedeckt, keine Streifen hinterlässt und dank eines flexiblen Bügelsystems selber hält.






Auch wenn die unsichtbare Unterwäsche nicht gerade bequem wirkt: Die Nachfrage bei der sie vertreibenden britischen Website www.lovehoney.co.uk ist so gross, das es Lieferengpässe gibt.




-------------------------------------

Also ich freu mich drauf.   ::

----------


## schiene

@Phommel schreibt:"Also ich freu mich drauf."

Wieviele hast du denn bestellt, kannst ja mal berichten ob sie halten oder kneifen.Aber ich denke mit dem Teil wirste der Hingucker schlechthin in Thailand.
Ich mags nicht sehen wenn du dir die Dinger anziehst :aetsch:

----------

Und - was will uns der Threadstarter nun eigentlich mitteilen ?  :smt111 

Is' schon wieder Weihnachten ?

----------


## guenny

Kali, 
is doch klar, is Freitag!

----------

> Und - was will uns der Threadstarter nun eigentlich mitteilen ?


Also so 'ne Frage im Zusammenhang mit diesem Thread, kann wirklich nur von einem Mann kommen wo die Nudel schon ausser Betrieb ist.  :aetsch:

----------

> [...]Also so 'ne Frage im Zusammenhang mit diesem Thread, kann wirklich nur von einem Mann kommen *wo* die Nudel schon ausser Betrieb ist.  :aetsch:


Nur am Rande: Nicht *wo*, sondern *bei dem* - aber das ist auch der Grund warum soviele Deutsche mittlerweile in der Schweiz arbeiten   ::  
Doch im Ernst Phommel: Vor noch 10 Jahren wäre ich darauf voll abgefahren - doch dieser sexistische Kram ist für mich nix mehr.

Schade eigentlich um dieses Forum...

Doch was soll's, die E-Mail-Verbindung zu meiner Stieftochter steht - nächste Woche gibt's neue Fottos von unsere Enkelin  :verliebt:

----------

> Schade eigentlich um dieses Forum...


Päpstlicher als der Past kannste drübern mimen......

----------

> [...]Päpstlicher als der Past kannste drübern mimen......


Phantasielos geworden ? Immer diese Wiederholungen - na ja, neben strings kann sich kaum was anderes breit machen   ::

----------

Meine Meinung:


Wenn nichts zu diesem Forum beitragen willst, kannste dich doch gleich verpissen.

Und dies geht mal an alle die von drüben hier reinschneien und meinen nun müssen den selben Blubber loslassen wie dort.

Geht euren Schützlingen lieber mal erzählen, dass Kettensägen in Thailand verboten sind ....ihr tolle Experten, die ihr da alle seit.

----------

> Meine Meinung:
> Wenn nichts zu diesem Forum beitragen willst, kannste dich doch gleich verpissen.


Gut formuliert - kein Problem.




> Und dies geht mal an alle die von drüben hier reinschneien und meinen nun müssen den selben Blubber loslassen wie dort.


Unbewältigtes Trauma ?




> Geht euren Schützlingen lieber mal erzählen, dass Kettensägen in Thailand verboten sind ....ihr tolle Experten, die ihr da alle seit.


Okay, Enrico, allen Ernstes: Lösch meinen Account hier bitte.

Das muss ich mir nicht mehr antun.

Und wenn nicht, auch gut - ich werd's nicht mehr feststellen...

----------


## Enrico

Auch wenns mir gerade um Dich sehr leid tut, aber wir lassen uns hier nicht unterwandern! Hier sind wir noch Kerle, wie von Anfang an und reden Klartext. Geflenne gibts hier nicht. Wenn du mit Schlüppern nicht klarkommst, die den ernst des Lebens auflockern.....

Mensch Kali, reis dich mal zusamme!

Und nun bitte Zurück zum Thema  :cool:

----------


## Erich

Zurück zum Thema: also, wenn sonen Dingens bei Phommel halten soll, muss wahrscheinlich vorher die Kettensäge ran, oder?  ::

----------


## big_cloud

ne Nagelschere taets auch :aetsch: 

kann aber @Kali verstehen fuer sonne Bilder muss ich nur inne BLOED-Zeitung gucken obwohl die Dame links mit dem kleinen Tatoo auf dem Steiss........

Ich fuer meinen Teil hatte eigentlich mal vorgehabt auch @Panida hier zu etablieren aber durch den Dauerzoff mit Oppa hab ich es mir anders ueberlegt,Stefan war ja auch ne Zeit auf Krawall gebuerstet, durch Misstverstaendnisse die auch ich mir vorhalten muss, aber "Panida und ich"
sind halt gebrannte Kinder!


der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------

> Zitat von phommel
> 
> Geht euren Schützlingen lieber mal erzählen, dass Kettensägen in Thailand verboten sind ....ihr tolle Experten, die ihr da alle seit.
> 
> 
> Okay, Enrico, allen Ernstes: Lösch meinen Account hier bitte.
> 
> Das muss ich mir nicht mehr antun.


Manche ertragen die blanke Wahrheit halt nur äusserst schwer.........

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na ja, die Aktion war ja wohl mindestens genauso unnötig wie der C-String!

Meine Meinung Daniel!

----------

> Na ja, die Aktion war ja wohl mindestens genauso unnötig wie der C-String!
> 
> Meine Meinung Daniel!


Ist Dir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass hier einige blos zum Provozieren auftauchen aber selbst wenig bis gar nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen ?

Wenn Euch so Strings tatsächlich störren, dann halt in den Papierkorb damit. Aber es sei mir überlassen, dass ich mir dann auch meinen Teil dabei denke.

----------

Verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht, wem es nicht gefällt, der kann ja raus gehen. Ich finde die Dinge OK, kannte ich noch nicht und habe heute abend in der Kneipe was zu erzählen, ist für die anderen Farangs doch interessanter als wenn ich über Visakha Bucha fabuliere.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Phommel scheinst mich nicht verstanden zu haben. Mich stören weder Strings noch sonst irgendwas. Allerdings fand ich die posts von @kali auch nicht sonderlich provozierend. 

 Ich jedenfalls halte nix davon ständig immer wieder auf das Nittaya zu sprechen zu kommen. 

Schnaps ist Schnaps und Nittaya ist Nittaya.

So das ist auch schon alles was ich hierzu sagen wollte, alles weitere bitte per PN. Wir wollen ja schließlich nicht noch mehr off topic laufen.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ab wann sind den die Strings wieder Lieferbar?

Gruß Daniel

----------

Falls die Dinger länger nicht mehr Lieferbar sind, könnte doch unser Foren Heimwerker Erich ( Taylor ) ein Alternativangebot erfinden.   :cool:

----------

> @Phommel scheinst mich nicht verstanden zu haben. Mich stören weder Strings noch sonst irgendwas. Allerdings fand ich die posts von @kali auch nicht sonderlich provozierend. 
> 
>  Ich jedenfalls halte nix davon ständig immer wieder auf das Nittaya zu sprechen zu kommen. 
> 
> Schnaps ist Schnaps und Nittaya ist Nittaya.
> 
> So das ist auch schon alles was ich hierzu sagen wollte, alles weitere bitte per PN. Wir wollen ja schließlich nicht noch mehr off topic laufen.
> 
> Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ab wann sind den die Strings wieder Lieferbar?
> ...

----------

> @Phommel scheinst mich nicht verstanden zu haben. Mich stören weder Strings noch sonst irgendwas. Allerdings fand ich die posts von @kali auch nicht sonderlich provozierend. 
> 
>  Ich jedenfalls halte nix davon ständig immer wieder auf das Nittaya zu sprechen zu kommen. 
> 
> Schnaps ist Schnaps und Nittaya ist Nittaya.
> 
> So das ist auch schon alles was ich hierzu sagen wollte, alles weitere bitte per PN. Wir wollen ja schließlich nicht noch mehr off topic laufen.
> 
> Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ab wann sind den die Strings wieder Lieferbar?
> ...



Verlasse jetzt dennoch nochmal das Thema, will das böse Wort ja auch gar nicht wiederholen aber habe mich dort vor einer Woche registriert, um ein, mir persönlich bekanntes, Forenratmitglied grüßen zu können.

Bin bis heute nicht aktiviert, phommel, monta, guenny, ihr kennt euch doch da aus, ist das normal?

Grüße 

Volker

----------

Hi Volker

Die sind mitlerweile so paranoid drauf, dass du erst einen kennen musst der dort schon dabei ist, der dann aber selbst auch noch einen aus dem Forenrat kennt und isch dann für dich einsetzt.

Vielleicht hast einen Fehler gemacht. Melde dich das nächste Mal als Frau an. Dann geht es ruckzuck - und frag nicht wieso ich das weis   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Also Kali,
ich bedaure zutiefst deinen Entschluss. 
Vielleicht schläfst Du noch mal `ne Nacht drüber.
Scheint jetzt irgendwie Mode zu sein, sich öffentlich mit Verabschiedungen
ins Gespräch zu bringen. Mir fallen da noch ganz andere Members ein.
Bei manchen habe ich das Gefühl, sie suchen nur eine fadenscheinige Ausrede. Also wenn ich hier mal die Schnauze oder anderswo voll habe, dann melde ich mich einfach nicht mehr...und fertig.
Was Phommels Fotos betrifft, habe ich nicht das geringste Problem damit.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Wir sind hier fast ein reines Männerforum
und wer mit solchen Lapalien ein Problem hat, muss es ja nicht lesen.
Solange es hier nicht ein Schmuddelforum wird?
Und was Phantasielosigkeit betrifft, mich regen diese Fotos eher zum 
Gegenteil an. 
Bin ich jetzt ein Schwein? :aetsch:

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

> Phommel postete:
> Melde dich das nächste Mal als Frau an. Dann geht es ruckzuck - und frag nicht wieso ich das weis


Danke Phommel,
jetzt hast Du es endlich zugegeben,
Du weisst was ich meine. :aetsch:

----------

Ich denke es mir und schaue jetzt erstmal Voxtours, bis später

Grüße

Volker

----------

Aber mal im Ernst, wie soll das gehen, machen die da ne Mitgliederbefragung?

Unter dem Namen, unter dem ich mich registriert habe kennt mich keiner. Versuche es nochmal aber nicht als Frau, sorry phommel, das bring ich nicht.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Ich hatte mich "da" auch mal angemeldet, war vor ca. dreiviertel Jahr und ging nur mit "richtiger" E-Mail-Adresse, hat über ne Woche gedauert.

Jetzt aber zum Thema zurück:




> Falls die Dinger länger nicht mehr Lieferbar sind, könnte doch unser Foren Heimwerker Erich ( Taylor ) ein Alternativangebot erfinden.


Könnt ich, ist mir auch spontan was eingefallen, aber das hier zu posten - son Ferkel bin ich nicht :aetsch:

----------

Jetzt spring über deinen Schatten, bin jetzt mehr als neugierig!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Der Euro-String  ::

----------

1, 2, 10 oder 500 Euro?

Ich wäre für 1 Euro, korrekt?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Weder noch - haste ne PC-Tastatur vor Dir? 90° nach links drehen und dann mal auf die Taste mit dem "E" gucken - dämmerts?  ::   ::   ::

----------

OK, ja es dämmert, danke für die intellektuelle Hilfe, darauf muß man erst mal kommen :respekt:  :super:   ::  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

kennt jemand diesen string aus der praxis? hat da einer mal dran gerochen oder wie hält denn das teil? igitt. 
dass die briten schmerzfrei sind, ist ja kein geheimnis.

----------


## big_cloud

String aus Plaste
auswechselbare Einlage aus Superabsorber
hygienisch einwandfrei

der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------

Lothar, da hast du ja scheinbar als einziger schon praktische Erfahrungen mit den Teil :respekt: , nur wie das sich mit dem destilliertem Wasser verhält, das verstehe ich nicht!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Ja Loddar lässt einfach links und rechts vom String die Glocken raushängen und damit er nicht verrutscht verknotet er dann links und recht miteinander.  :respekt:

----------

> Ja Loddar lässt einfach links und rechts vom String die Glocken raushängen und damit er nicht verrutscht verknotet er dann links und recht miteinander.  :respekt:


Davon hätte ich jetzt gerne ein Foto! :super:

----------


## Erich

> oder wie hält denn das teil?


Da hab ich mir ja auch Gedanken drüber gemacht - rein inschenörmässig wohlgemerkt, deswegen die Idee mit dem Euro-String  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Wie so nen Ding hält?....man ist doch einfach,noch nie was von nem Klettverschluß gehört,dürfen halt nicht total rasiert sein sonst hälts natürlich nicht. :aetsch:

----------


## walter

wenn ihr jetzt meint das thema ist erledigt, dann liegt ihr falsch.
nochmals deutlicher: ich hatte schon meine nase sehr nahe an beschriebenen ding äh string. von absorbtion habe ich nicht gemerkt, eher vom gegenteil.

----------


## big_cloud

war dann bestimmt nen Konkurrennzprodukt
der
Lothar aus Lembeck  :cool:

----------

Der Lothar absorbiert immer noch destilliertes Wasser

----------


## walter

könnte es sein, dass loddars geruchssinn schon durch thaifood eliminiert oder erheblich reduziert wurde?
oder an er an einem klon geschnüffelt (den ohne geschmacksester)?

----------

> könnte es sein, dass loddars geruchssinn schon durch thaifood eliminiert oder erheblich reduziert wurde?
> oder an er an einem klon geschnüffelt (den ohne geschmacksester)?


Halte ich durchaus für möglich!

----------


## schiene

Hab heut im TV nen Bericht/Test von den Dingern gesehen.
Ein paar Girls haben die Dinger probiert und getragen.
Total alltagsuntauglich....war die Meinung aller  :traurig:

Die aktuellen Themen bei taff
12. Juli 2007
Foto: © Holger Rauner - ProSieben C-String – Der neue Dessous-Trend
Wer bislang glaubte, String-Tangas wären das Non-plus-Ultra in Sachen sexy Unterwäsche, wird nun eines Besseren belehrt. Knappe Spitzen-Unterhöschen für Frauen sind out. Wirklich heiß ist der C-String! Der neue Unterwäsche-Trend aus Großbritannien kommt ganz ohne Riemchen und Seitenbefestigung aus. Er klemmt einfach nur über den nötigsten Zonen. Zweifellos ein Hingucker! Aber wie gut ist er zu tragen und wie kommt er an? Für taff machen zwei Studentinnen den Test ...
http://www.prosieben.de/lifestyle_magaz ... kel/39281/

----------

